# Out For A Walk With The Camera



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I just want to start off by saying that I don't really know what goes into making a good picture. As time goes on I seem to be getting better at some things but worse at others so any criticism would be gratefully received. I can only improve 

It turned out to be a really nice day today so I went for a walk thinking that I could take a few pictures of the swans, ducks and geese down by the lake. I must have taken 30 pictures and after reviewing them I wasn't happy with any of them 

Anyway I walked back along the lakeside and took a few pictures of one of the old shelters thinking that i'd try my hand at playing with HDR in photoshop. I don't think it came out too badly and I quite like it in b&w. I think it's quite moody.










I went through the park and saw the old bandstand.










At the far end of the park the model engineering club were in full swing. These guys know how to play with a train set. Steam engines, Diesels, battery powered, they've got the lot. I asked if they would mind me taking a few pictures and they even took me for a ride on one of the trains and showed me around the yard where they were setting up one of the steam engines.  Nice guys.

This one was being set up on one of the sidelines. It's pretty realistic, to my eye anyway.



















The insides of the steam engine they were setting up.










I've been messing about using different types of processing on each. Let me know if you like them or if you see any improvements that could be made.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The first one is great, really like that :thumbsup:

The last two look very good to me too, i dont think ive seen the trains there before.. :schmoll:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

A great set of pictures all round! :thumbsup: I love the b/w shelter, really; 'British Bank Holiday Monday'!

keep 'em coming!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> The first one is great, really like that :thumbsup:
> 
> The last two look very good to me too, i dont think ive seen the trains there before.. :schmoll:


Cheers Mike. The trains are relatively new, I think :huh:

They've built a lake/big puddle for the model boats to go in and the new train track goes around it. I was made up when I got to ride on one of the trains. Felt like a kid again.

There's an RC car area further into the park too. They weren't there today but usually i'm not allowed near them anyway because Trace thinks I waste enough money without getting into them too.

Who say's there's nothing to do on a sunday 



vamos666 said:


> A great set of pictures all round! :thumbsup: I love the b/w shelter, really; 'British Bank Holiday Monday'!


Thankyou 

I like the idea that despite the day being bright and full of blue sky I still had to make it look dank and grey. Very British


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics Rob!

I reckon the train would look more real with dirt and rust on it, thats how they always looked when I saw those...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I think you might be right Jon but these guys seemed pretty fastidious about keeping everything in good order though.

As good as they might look with a bit of wabi, I'm not sure one of them could be convinced to get their toys all rusty


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*
WE HAVE A TRAIN SPOTTER AMOUNGST US - RUN AWAY...*

Weirdo! :nerd: :bag:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I wasn't... I didn't... I never... 

Honest Guv, They was just there. h34r: :grin:


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

I am no expert but I love those pics, good definition on the train shots.

I espeically like the shelter one.

sam


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

samswatch said:


> I am no expert but I love those pics, good definition on the train shots.
> 
> I espeically like the shelter one.
> 
> sam


Me too! - Great pics & a great eye for a pic too which is the hard part (for me at any rate!)

Paul


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Great pics, thats first one is spectacular


----------

